# Does anyone know someone who is GREAT at tumbling bottles?



## mrbottles (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a website mrbottles.com.  It is the first native search engine querry on the web for antique bottle cleaning.  I put a lot of effort to get it there.  The guy who occupies the space is not paying his hosting so i am looking for someone really good at cleaning who wants more business.  It would say there are at least a hundreds of inquiries every year.  Steven


----------

